# What Time



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

What time will you venture to your stand or blind.. I haven't paid to much attention to the morning but I was thinking about six or six thirty for the evening hunt.. And in the am I will normally go to the stand about fourty five minutes before shooting hours. How about you??


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I like to get in the stand at about 4:00. I know it might seem really early but it has paid off before. My hunting partner Kase arrowed a buck out of the same field I arrowed one the night before at 4:00 a few years back. Right now the deer are really on some weird patterns ...I would just rather be safe than sorry


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I plan on being in the stand by 6-6:30. The deer I have been watching really aren't moving 'til after eight, but my luck, that will change as I'm halfway up my tree!!!


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I went out last night about 6 and cooked for 2 hours before I saw any movement. I got a nice spike buck with the camera and he didn't come out until 8:10.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I don't usually hunt whitetails with bow in the morning. Come to think of it, every whitetail I've gotten with bow has been in the evening, and every mule deer has been taken in the morning. I can count the number of whitetails I've taken from the ground on one hand, and all the mulies have been taken from ground blind or spot & stalk...

I like to get in position and settled in 2 hours before sunset or sunrise...


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I went out and sat 2 weeks ago and there were deer out in the bottoms out of sight of roads at 5:15 when I walked out there. I don't know that you can ever go too early and its supposed to be cooler this weekend so you won't bake out there.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

deer were moving VERY early this weekend, with the cool front moving in and rain, I was in stand before 4 pm every evening, and seen deer within minutes of getting in stand. Seen enough to keep me busy throuout the evening too, the big bucks were also out moving around early.

it's better to get in early, and not kick deer up while your getting in stand

patience is a key to bowhunting


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i usually get to the stand around 3:30 or 4. never any later than 4 p.m. maximizing your time in the stand can never hurt your odds.

kase


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Morning hunt

with bow 30 minutes before shooting light
with rifle/muzzleloader 1-2 hours before shooting light

Evening hunt

with bow NO LATER than 4:00
with rife/muzzleloader stay all day if possiable otherwise same as above


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

It was a hard hunt for me this weekend it was about mid 70s and there was hardly a breath of wind clear skys. So sitting in a groundblind I have learned the wind is your friend more then anything. But the boys got hunt with me two nights so know it is time for a little bit to go at it on my own


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

me personally it killz me to sit in thier anylonger then a couple of hours so i don't normally go out earlier then 5:45. I try to keep it about 2 1/2 hours before dark


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I sat on stand for 16 hours straight one day last season. I was so sore and tired when I climbed down that night I literally fell on the ground and laid in the leaves for a while before starting out. But before you start drawing conclusions, it was one of the most productive hunting trips I have ever taken. I killed one turkey, missed another, and located a buck that I later killed. It gets really boring between the 11:30-4:00 mark though. While on stand that day I did the following.
- counted stupid things like ants, mosquitos, yellow jackets deer flys.
- studied the bark of the oak I was sitting in untill the pattern was literally burned into my brain, actually I can still see that bark today!
- mentally planned my christmas shopping list
- asked myself multiple times why I didn't bring the climber with the comfortable seat, then reminded myself that it was because the comfortable climber weights 3 ounces more and I'm a lazy @$$ when it comes to packing tree stands!

Everyone who claims to be a hardcore bowhunter needs to sit on stand for 16 hours atleast once, nice experience. As a note I would like to add that it would be nicer with a padded seat, a sandwich or 2, a thermos of coffee, and a few canteens of FRESH water. It is pretty miserable with a plastic seat, 2 cans of expired potted meat, soggy crackers, and a canteen of 4 day old tap water. uke:


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i havnt hunted mornings yet, but my after noons hunt i make sure im out their at the lest 5:15 even on a hot day, you wont hurt anything for gogin early. the other day i passed on a nice 4x4 120-130 class at 6:00


----------



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

I would say if you can get to your stand around four but if you have to work i wouldnt go to my stand after 6:30. There is a guy here in town who shot a 150 at about 6:20


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Rem7400,

WOW 16 hrs, you have me beat! The longest that I've stayed in my stand has been 13 hours. I did that 4 times last season. BUT it was NOT in my lighter hang on stand. Ever since I got my Summit Viper, I haven't used the hang on stand.

I try to get in my stand and set up at least 1/2 hr before legal shooting time and I have stayed 1/2 past sunset.


----------

